# Hard wood forks for sale



## fantastic elastic (Dec 9, 2015)

I am searching for some hardwood forks for some DIY natural sling projects. I have a couple ideas I want to play with. I really want to see a natural fork complete with a a clamp-attachment system for the bands. If anyone has seen anything like this, I would love if could share any applicable links. I am thinking that the clamps would probably have to be attached by threading the forks, but I am worried that it could compromise strength. I have some other ideas I want to play with and I'll see what I come with.

Most of my childhood I used self-made slingshots, because I found that the commercial ones were too weak. Recently I have just been using a Jorg cougar, which is totally satisfactory, but I long for a custom made natural, because for me a lot of the appeal of a slingshot is the natural fork. I also want an individual form fit.

Ideally I am looking for woods that are not available where in live (Vancouver, Canada). Something like olive wood or guava would be ideal, but I am flexible. Any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

fantastic elastic said:


> I am searching for some hardwood forks for some DIY natural sling projects. I have a couple ideas I want to play with. I really want to see a natural fork complete with a a clamp-attachment system for the bands. If anyone has seen anything like this, I would love if could share any applicable links. I am thinking that the clamps would probably have to be attached by threading the forks, but I am worried that it could compromise strength. I have some other ideas I want to play with and I'll see what I come with.
> 
> Most of my childhood I used self-made slingshots, because I found that the commercial ones were too weak. Recently I have just been using a Jorg cougar, which is totally satisfactory, but I long for a custom made natural, because for me a lot of the appeal of a slingshot is the natural fork. I also want an individual form fit.
> 
> Ideally I am looking for woods that are not available where in live (Vancouver, Canada). Something like olive wood or guava would be ideal, but I am flexible. Any suggestions would be most welcome.


I use metric threaded inserts designed for injection moulding, they can be pressed in but for wood and compression clamp band fittings, I would super glue them in as well.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I found the simplest less involved method is just plain slots and stretch/insert with a peg (called a match stick etc.) in the loop. Fold the band over about 3/4" from the end, lay a peg in the fold, stretch and insert into the slot. You're done. Not criticizing but offering an easier alternative and faster as well for changes. If you do use clips I might suggest thumb screws instead of screw driver/tool applied fasteners. The first pic is a board cut with slot, the other is a natty with slot. You can slot in line with the bands as well like the old Wham-os. The slots can serve for double bands or singles, using a band fragment as a shim with single bands...or make the slots only for the bands you commonly use...works for tubes as well with appropriate width slots. Easier to make as well. Just some suggestions to try.

If you use threaded inserts I definitely support Metro in gluing them in very well (epoxy or CA). You may be able to find "helicoils" which are metalic tube sections like inserts threaded on both the outside and inside. That way the inserts screw into the wood (I'd thread the hole in the fork with a tap actually) and due to this they won't pull out, and yes glue them in place to make the fork solid once again for no breakage issues. If you make your forks thick enough I don't think there would be any issue with strength using inserts.


----------



## fantastic elastic (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi Mr Daehler,

I don't think you're criticising. I started the thread because I want a wide range of opinions on the matter. I welcome all forms of criticism.

I did envision thumbscrew clamps, but I am not married to the idea either.

Part of the motivation apart from the fast band changes is a desire to keep my slingshot looking as neat and tidy as possible.


----------

